

A Damning Verdict on Russia - DanielBMarkham
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2009/oct/13/russia-georgia-conflic-report

======
DanielBMarkham
I wish there was a way to offer an article without the ability for people to
comment.

This article is sure to cause unnecessary argument -- for that, I'm sorry. But
this was part of many conversations over the past year on this board and I
thought the people who had those conversations might be interested in this
information. I know I haven't seen it elsewhere. So it was definitely stuff
that interested hackers, as evidenced by all the previous conversation.

